# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Unterliek auf Deck

## Tomcat

Hey,
hab da mal ne Frage!
Gibt es einen "Fachausdruck" wenn das Unterliek das Deck berhrt oder
zumindest der Spalt sehr klein ist...
Ich glaube ich hab da mal was von meinem Surflehrer gehrt, 
kann mich aber nicht mehr dran erinnern.

ciao Tomcat

----------


## Redaktion

Close the Gap... (und ab durch die Mitte)

----------


## Tomcat

Daaaaaaaaanke,
ich wusst iwas mit close, aber weiter....ka

tausend Dank!!!!!!

cya Tomcat

----------

